# Howdy



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, Howdy. My names Nicole and I live in sunny Southern California where it's summer all year round. I'm not a California girl (Ie, skinny, tan, fake nails, bikini, BLAH BLAH) I assure you, I have a farmers tan. And I'm fat. I hate it here. 

I've been riding for about nine, ten years and took lessons for five of them. The other few years I've been around horses have been spent at a very small private ranch. I've worked with ALOT of horses and I've fallen in love with quite a few. My best friend had two mustangs, Shrek and Ninja and I worked with them for about a year riding and training them. They were practically mine. Unfortunately, due to some unfortunate events, Shrek and Ninja were sent to my best friend's mother's ranch in South Carolina. When they left I was completely heart broken. I cried for days. While I went back to Georgia to visit family, my best friend got me a "surprise". My surprise was a six year old, bay Appendix mare originally named Misty. Her name now is Cricket and she's my pride and joy. She was pastured with two other mares that beat the crap out of her. She was skinny and her body was just covered in bite marks. It was so sad. All through it though, she has been so sweet and trusting. She's still a little green but I'm hoping to finish her soon. I haven't gotten a leg over her yet because she's still a bit thin, but she's gaining weight and muscle fast so I hope to ride her soon. She's come a long way in the past month I've had her. I'm so proud. 

I guess that's it. I ride Western, probably already said that. I used to do western pleasure, but I got tired of the competitive "my horse is better than your horse" crap. I know tons of y'all have great experiences in the WP world, but I havent. LOL. I'm more of a laid back rider. I do lots of trails, used to do trail riding competitions but again, got sick of it. I ride for the pleasure of it =) 

I show FFA and I represent market goats. I have tons of animals. Five dogs, four cats, rabbits, rats, goats, chickens, snakes, you name it and I probably have it. 

Anyways, I suppose that's it! Now it's time for me to lurk around! Lol 

Cowgirl up!

-Nicole


----------

